# any other herp/invert keepers here?



## corpsegrinder72 (Nov 23, 2007)

or am i the only one?
heres my collection:
0.0.1 ball python
1.0.0 leopard gecko
0.0.1 rose hair tarantula
0.0.1 emperor scorpion
0.0.1 usambara baboon tarantula
0.0.1 amazon tree boa (getting today, excited!)

ill have pictures today. i feel a photo spree coming on soon.
anyone else keep herps/inverts?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i think my old girlfriend qualifies, but i didn't keep her  

dj


----------



## corpsegrinder72 (Nov 23, 2007)

david johnson said:


> i think my old girlfriend qualifies, but i didn't keep her
> 
> dj


i hear ya there


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess my herp/invert is this computer which drives me nuts at times. My two
pets are my ponsetta and shamrock. Weyman and Shammy.
judy tooley


----------

